# supreme brags..



## rcmadd

come on.. how did you all do?

my selkirk girl got 1st but not BoB..... she also got 2nd best dressed pen from the notts/derby cat club.

the cat she was up against for BoB.. went on to win overall ped pet.. so the competition was tough..
in her pen..









judging...









up against this one for BoB..









and chillin after a good show off to the judges...









sorry pics not too good due to the poor lighting..


----------



## MCWillow

Congrats!! Beautiful girl x


----------



## jenny armour

came over to see you twice, once you werent there so came back but you were in deep conversation. lovely cat and well done


----------



## colliemerles

_well done :thumbup:,:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## buffie

:thumbup:Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats

Well done, you confused me though, LOL, as our Josh was 2nd in his UK Grand class and the one who beat him went on to be Supreme Pet Pedigree, then I realised you were talking Kittens LOL! Pretty good day really when the only cats that beat your Selkirk and our Selkirk went on to be Supreme Pet Ped and Supreme HP Kitten!

Dream won her first UK Grand but not BOB. Joshy won 3rd best Dec Pen in the Rex Cat Association competition.


----------



## rcmadd

thanks all... well done carol... sorry i missed you jenny, you should have just butted in


----------



## Vixxen

ive had better shows but my wegie boy came 3rd in the grand class, which is the worst he's ever done! never had anything less than a first and one second, but he won first and BOB there last year so its ok  sadly the stewarding for the wegie neuters was appauling and there were a few upset cats due to poor handling and the stewards not concentrating on what they were doing and talking instead! a good steward can make such a difference.


----------



## buffie

carolmanycats said:


> Well done, you confused me though, LOL, as our Josh was 2nd in his UK Grand class and the one who beat him went on to be Supreme Pet Pedigree, then I realised you were talking Kittens LOL! Pretty good day really when the only cats that beat your Selkirk and our Selkirk went on to be Supreme Pet Ped and Supreme HP Kitten!
> 
> Dream won her first UK Grand but not BOB. Joshy won 3rd best Dec Pen in the Rex Cat Association competition.


:thumbup:Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

carolmanycats said:


> Well done, you confused me though, LOL, as our Josh was 2nd in his UK Grand class and the one who beat him went on to be Supreme Pet Pedigree, then I realised you were talking Kittens LOL! Pretty good day really when the only cats that beat your Selkirk and our Selkirk went on to be Supreme Pet Ped and Supreme HP Kitten!
> 
> Dream won her first UK Grand but not BOB. Joshy won 3rd best Dec Pen in the Rex Cat Association competition.


Congrats!! Where are the pics of the little winners??


----------



## MCWillow

Vixxen said:


> ive had better shows but my wegie boy came 3rd in the grand class, which is the worst he's ever done! never had anything less than a first and one second, but he won first and BOB there last year so its ok  sadly the stewarding for the wegie neuters was appauling and there were a few upset cats due to poor handling and the stewards not concentrating on what they were doing and talking instead! a good steward can make such a difference.


Shame about the bad stewarding but congrats on your place - again I need pics!!


----------



## buffie

Vixxen said:


> ive had better shows but my wegie boy came 3rd in the grand class, which is the worst he's ever done! never had anything less than a first and one second, but he won first and BOB there last year so its ok  sadly the stewarding for the wegie neuters was appauling and there were a few upset cats due to poor handling and the stewards not concentrating on what they were doing and talking instead! a good steward can make such a difference.


So sorry didnt notice your post  Hope the stewarding didnt spoil things too much,but well done on your third.


----------



## Dante

Vixxen said:


> ive had better shows but my wegie boy came 3rd in the grand class, which is the worst he's ever done! never had anything less than a first and one second, but he won first and BOB there last year so its ok  sadly the stewarding for the wegie neuters was appauling and there were a few upset cats due to poor handling and the stewards not concentrating on what they were doing and talking instead! a good steward can make such a difference.


If it's any consolation, all of the Wegies on show were absolutely beautiful - was great to see so many gorgeous huge boys 

I did spot one poor fella who had a sign on his cage saying he had been withdrawn from judging - does anyone know why that would be? Felt really sorry for him


----------



## rcmadd

anyone know who's cat it was that escaped?
Poor thing must have been really scared.


----------



## IndysMamma

he was the Best in Breed SH Non-Pedigree - poor lad was very upset by it all and the show manager allowed him to go home early, hope he's ok soon


----------



## Steverags

Just a 4th place for Jack, but a lovely write-up from Sarah the judge.

Very busy day on the club table.


----------



## rcmadd

Nice to put a face to a name steve


----------



## jenny armour

bought a calender from the trcs stand didnt see you steve but saw malcolm. who was the lady with long blonde hair on the stand? she knew me but i wasnt sure who she was - sorry


----------



## buffie

Steverags said:


> Just a 4th place for Jack, but a lovely write-up from Sarah the judge.
> 
> Very busy day on the club table.


:thumbup::thumbup:Well done:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

Well done everyone - had a promise from OH that we are definitely going next year :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

Good too have met you to rcmadd, Jenny that was my wife Christine Stanton.


----------



## vivien

Steverags said:


> Just a 4th place for Jack, but a lovely write-up from Sarah the judge.
> 
> Very busy day on the club table.


Well done Steve and it was very nice to meet you I never caught up with Kaz in the end but it was a brilliant day. Also well done to every one who entered the cats were very beautifull I had a stroke of Ozzy and a Bengal I felt very privileged I cannot wait till next year as long as my hips hold up as it is such a long journey for me

Viv xx


----------



## Steverags

I can't believe you and Kaz were standing right next too each other.....:laugh:


----------



## ChinaBlue

Ah - you know I am in a blonde phase at the moment Steve!


----------



## Steverags

Yes Kaz, but that blonde phase is 24/7 365 days a year


----------



## jenny armour

sorry about that steve or should i say christine. she seemed to know me must be my reputation going before me lol
chris - ozzy pictures doesnt do him justice you just have to see him in the fur he is magnificent


----------



## rcmadd

steve.. the royalty theme was supposed to be for the pens...


----------



## natty01

some of the pens were fabulous. do people do them themselves or do you hire special interior designers ?


----------



## lymorelynn

Well done to all, whatever awards they achieved. One of my FB breeder friends got BOV Siamese kitten, so very pleased for him :thumbup:
I will make it next year (promise to myself )


----------



## rcmadd

natty01 said:


> some of the pens were fabulous. do people do them themselves or do you hire special interior designers ?


we had our curtains & cushions made... other things we added like the dolls dress.. and kids jewelry


----------



## ellabella123

congratulations on your success - love your pen - the drapes looked lovely - i stood for ages looking at them.
Some beautifu cats there i had a fab day
again congratulations all round


----------



## Cazzer

well done everyone.

I did see Ozzy and Carly87's two persians but didn't twig who the selkirks or wegies belonged to. {I didn't buy a programme - would rather spend the money on the cats!}

Does anyone know which cat won? I had to leave early


----------



## MrRustyRead

First time I've ever been and I loved it. Meeting all of the different breeds in club row was the best part


----------



## jenny armour

Cazzer said:


> well done everyone.
> 
> I did see Ozzy and Carly87's two persians but didn't twig who the selkirks or wegies belonged to. {I didn't buy a programme - would rather spend the money on the cats!}
> 
> Does anyone know which cat won? I had to leave early


i know what you mean the programme was £12!!! but money went on the cats and me lol oh a couple of christmas presents


----------



## Steverags

rcmadd said:


> steve.. the royalty theme was supposed to be for the pens...


Wasn't me, that was an imposter, I reckon the tiara was superimposed:001_unsure:


----------



## Vixxen

Cazzer said:


> well done everyone.
> 
> I did see Ozzy and Carly87's two persians but didn't twig who the selkirks or wegies belonged to. {I didn't buy a programme - would rather spend the money on the cats!}
> 
> Does anyone know which cat won? I had to leave early


a beautiful foreign won, belongs to an elderly lady  i actually said earlier in the day that a foreign would win too! lol. it was between a foreign, persian and maine coon.

and my wegie was the huge blue tabby and white in the end (purple) pen, he spent most of the day on his back asleep.


----------



## natty01

Vixxen said:


> a beautiful foreign won, belongs to an elderly lady  i actually said earlier in the day that a foreign would win too! lol. it was between a foreign, persian and maine coon.
> 
> and my wegie was the huge blue tabby and white in the end (purple) pen, he spent most of the day on his back asleep.


that could be the one i saw , humongous cat , bigger than my dog. he was asleep each time we saw him lol


----------



## jenny armour

Vixxen said:


> a beautiful foreign won, belongs to an elderly lady  i actually said earlier in the day that a foreign would win too! lol. it was between a foreign, persian and maine coon.
> 
> and my wegie was the huge blue tabby and white in the end (purple) pen, he spent most of the day on his back asleep.


i think i remember seeing him


----------



## raggs

jenny armour said:


> sorry about that steve or should i say christine. she seemed to know me must be my reputation going before me lol
> chris - ozzy pictures doesnt do him justice you just have to see him in the fur he is magnificent


Thank you so much Jenny im so glad you liked him, he did attract a lot of attention there, so many wanted pics of him ..thank you again....Chris


----------



## jenny armour

it was a previlege to see him at last, i just love large cats. i bet sue must have muscles on her muscles. maybe i might get to see him again sometime.
i think i must be in love lol and i love wegies and raggies!!


----------



## raggs

jenny armour said:


> it was a previlege to see him at last, i just love large cats. i bet sue must have muscles on her muscles. maybe i might get to see him again sometime.
> i think i must be in love lol and i love wegies and raggies!!


lol poor Sue kept having to switch Ozzy from side to side as he is so heavy, her arms were aching so much lol.


----------



## Vixxen

heres my wegie beast.....


----------



## carolmanycats

Kaz!!! I never saw you all day - you never got your Joshy cuddles


----------



## jenny armour

Vixxen said:


> heres my wegie beast.....


yes i am sure it was him i saw on saturday, he is so much like my nellie


----------



## raggs

Steverags said:


> Wasn't me, that was an imposter, I reckon the tiara was superimposed:001_unsure:


Nice tiara Steve.......lol


----------



## simplysardonic

ConCATulations to everyone there, it was my first Supreme & we had a lovely day out (I apologise profusely to the lady whose cat I apparently insulted by calling them a Siamese)
Fell in love with so many breeds:001_wub:


Steverags said:


> Just a 4th place for Jack, but a lovely write-up from Sarah the judge.
> 
> Very busy day on the club table.


It was nice to meet you I was the slightly dazed person in the Queensryche t-shirt


----------



## dougal22

We had a fab day. My boy's (and mine) first show and he gets a 1st, Best of Breed AND Best of Variety 

Thank you to the breeder - Mazpahs Siamese and Orientals for breeding such a fantastic boy :001_wub:


----------



## buffie

dougal22 said:


> We had a fab day. My boy's (and mine) first show and he gets a 1st, Best of Breed AND Best of Variety
> 
> Thank you to the breeder - Mazpahs Siamese and Orientals for breeding such a fantastic boy :001_wub:


*:thumbup: Congratulations :thumbup:
You must be very proud of your gorgeous young man *


----------



## carly87

Kaz, you saw my persians but not me? What a pity! It was such a manic day though.

For anyone who's interested, my big girl Tia got a first, but unfortunately not her CC, but her little kitten Millie not only came first, but got 5th over all best decorated pen! If anyone's interested, photos of my pens are up on Cat Planet. I'm pen numbers 8 and 33 I think. They'll be under Marno anyway.


----------



## dougal22

buffie said:


> *:thumbup: Congratulations :thumbup:
> You must be very proud of your gorgeous young man *


Thank you Buffie 

I am really proud of him; as well as looking gorgeous, he was so well behaved


----------



## Jenny1966

Well done to everyone :thumbup1:


A little biased, but a special well done to Tia and Millie


----------



## carly87

Jenny, if only you could have seen them! Tia was a grumpy old girl on the day, but Millie was having her tummy tickled and everything by the judges!


----------

